# Cannot Uninstall iTunes



## nancyrosen (Sep 11, 2008)

I have tried the add/remove program from control panel, the microsoft windows installer clean-up utility, and even tried to manually delete the files, and I keep getting errors ranging from "The Older Version of Apple software cannot be removed."...when trying to Install a new version to Contact your Technical support" to "This action only valid for products that are currently installed" ...when trying to run iTunes ...to "The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable...click o.k or an alternative path to find itunes.msi" I've even tried to find this file and give it that path name, but that didn't work either.....Help!!

When I tried to delete the files manually. Most files in the Program Files\iTunes folder, I was able to delete, but there were some that would not delete, saying "cannot delete X file : Access is denied" Make sure the disk is not full or write protected or the file is not in use, of which none of those make sense, since I'm the administrator of my own computer, I'm tryign to delete, not put on a disk, and I don't know about the write protected part?

Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

u might want to try uninstalling it in safe mode. or try system restore. hope this helps u.


----------



## nancyrosen (Sep 11, 2008)

how do you uninstall in safe mode or do a system restore?


----------



## nancyrosen (Sep 11, 2008)

The windows installer cleanup utility did not work. Nor did trying to uninstall from safe mode, which came back with an error indicating this program could not be run in safe mode. I am at a huge loss here???


----------



## peter03 (Sep 18, 2008)

The first thing to do when troubleshooting an installation issue on a Windows computer is make sure you have the latest Microsoft Windows updates installed-to get the latest updates, go to the Microsoft Windows Update page.iTunes and QuickTime software for Windows require Microsoft Windows XP or Microsoft Windows Vista with latest Service Pack installed.

---------------------------------------------

Gillberk

 *SINGLE PAGE ADS*


----------



## nancyrosen (Sep 11, 2008)

I have those Microsoft Windows updates to run daily, but thanks just the same. You never know what may have worked.


----------

